# Facebook Link "Verschaubildchen"



## nemo121281 (7. März 2012)

Guten Abend 

Ich sitze hier gerade vor meiner fast fertigen Seite, und da kommt mir doch plötzlich der gedanke:

Wenn ich die seite nun bei FB teilen will, oder andere diese Seite teilen wollen, dann kommt da doch immer dieses Vorschaubild  das FB da  ja automatisch rein haut...

Wie stelle ich denn da am besten ein Bild so ein, das FB das immer fein als erste wahl nimmt?

Ich würde da irgendwie versuchen zu schummeln, ein bild nehmen, das der vorschaugröße bei FB anpassen, das als erstes oben in den code pappen, und dann 0x0 stellen oder so... aber das iss ja irgendwie recht unfein...

Und von anderen Usern kann ich ja nicht zwangsweise erwarten das die sich durch x mögliche vorschaubildchen klicken, nicht wahr?!

hat da schon jemand ne saubere lösung?

Hoffe das der beitrag noch ins HTML forum passt;-)


----------



## fbfeix (8. März 2012)

Guten Morgen

wer suchet der findet.
http://bobbelderbos.com/2011/03/facebook-like-button-right-image/
oder
http://stackoverflow.com/questions/...humbnail-while-implementing-share-on-facebook

oberes ist bei like, unteres bei share
dürfte aber glaub ich mehr oder weniger identisch sein.

ansonsten bei google suchen:
http://www.google.de/search?q=faceb...412l0l8674l22l22l0l0l0l0l206l2964l3j17j2l22l0


----------

